# Anyone cook squirrel?



## rod g15 (Sep 13, 2014)

Doing a squirrel hunt/campout with my son next weekend. 

How do I make squirrel "taste like chicken"?

Thanks much


----------



## sb59 (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't had squirrel in years but when I did I kind of thought they taste like pork. I didn't smoke back then but now I might do them like spareribs.

Spice wise I mean, not necessarily cooked as long.


----------



## brekar (Sep 14, 2014)

I usually just crockpot them like a chicken then debone and make squirrel and dumplings. Wife won't eat "tree rat" soup but the rest of the family likes it. I've made it wrapped in bacon and grilled low and slow, that came out decent, but I think smoked would be better.

Here's a page that has a lot of good recipes on it for ya.

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir.html

Either way enjoy hunting with the kids. My oldest son is 4 and this is the first year he is going bow hunting with me and he is super excited.


----------



## twisted minds (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't try and make it taste like chicken.  Appreciate it for the flavor that it has.  Properly cleaned and cooked, most wild game has unique flavors that should be enjoyed as they are.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 15, 2014)

I have made sqquirrel jambalaya, sauce piquante, and its a requirement in a good Brunswick stew! Squirrel, lima beans, corn, chicken, LOL everything plus the sink. A good brunswick stew in the fall is a thing of wonder.... and feeds a load of folks! Brunswick stews are one pot, and they vary on whats in them by which state's recipe you follow. They are all good on a crisp fall evening.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 16, 2014)

Squirrel is good stuff. Fry it with a Cornmeal breading , smoked with a light dusting of your fav. rub , Stew it with Dumplings or Roast them with Root Veggies .Corn bread is always on the side , and maybe some Greens. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and be careful out there . . .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2014)

Back in the day, Grandma Braised them in her Tomato Sauce (Gravy) and then dumped a pot of Polenta on a big board and topped it with the Squirrels and Sauce. I could so see browning them lightly in butter then adding veg and chicken broth or water, cook until tender and adding a bunch of PA Dutch Pot Pie Dumplings and simmer until thick...YUM!...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 16, 2014)

I've cut them in pieces and deep fried and then put a hot wing sauce on them they came out good, other then that they usually go into spaghetti sauce.


----------



## ak1 (Sep 16, 2014)

If you want squirrel to tast like chicken, why not just make chicken?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2014)

Rod G15 said:


> How do I make squirrel "taste like chicken"?



Trade your squirrel for a chicken.


~Martin


----------



## sb59 (Sep 16, 2014)

With all these hormone enhanced birds sometimes my chicken doesn't taste like chicken!


----------



## brooksy (Sep 16, 2014)

If you make your brine with cure you can make your chicken taste like ham :biggrin:


----------



## sb59 (Sep 16, 2014)

Rod G15 said:


> Doing a squirrel hunt/campout with my son next weekend.
> 
> How do I make squirrel "taste like chicken"?
> 
> Thanks much


Leave it unrefrigerated until it goes fowl !!


----------



## brooksy (Sep 16, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Maybe cure the squirrel and it will ta
> Leave it unrefrigerated until it goes fowl !!


  Waaa Waaaa Waaaa!!!


----------



## ebro (Apr 8, 2015)

one good way we did it was slowcooker took the legs threw them in filled it with some good bbq sauce we used Diana's I believe chicken and rib and the only way to describe it was chicken wings that tasted kinda like ribs was a huge hit I even got my mother to try it and she said it was good and doesn't like to eat anything I shoot


----------



## timberjet (Apr 8, 2015)

View media item 194488
This post is gingerbear approved!


----------



## chilefarmer (Apr 8, 2015)

Couple of recipes might help. CF

*Fried Squirrel*




~ quartered and cleaned squirrels, 1 per person
~ buttermilk
~ Old Bay seasoning
~ flour
~ salt & pepper
~ shortening



Soak your meat for at least an hour in buttermilk.

Combine the flour & Old Bay until you can see the flour turn light pink. Sprinkle in some salt and pepper to taste.

Heat up your shortening to 375 degrees in an iron skillet or deep fryer deep enough to cover the meat.

Roll or shake your meat in the flour mix and fry until the coating is golden brown.

Take it out and place it on a rack to drain. Place it in your oven for about 1/2 hour at 275 degrees.

*Broiled Squirrel*

For cooking, squirrel is cleaned in practically the same way as rabbit. Squirrel may be

made ready to eat by stewing, but as it is so small a creature, broiling is the usual
[h3]method of preparation.[/h3]
*Instructions*

To broil a squirrel, first remove the skin and clean it. Then break the bones along the

spine, so that the squirrel can be spread out flat. When thus made ready, place it on a

well-greased hot broiler and sear it quickly on one side; then turn it and sear the other

side. Next, sprinkle it with salt and pepper, place strips of bacon across the back, and

allow it to broil slowly until it is well browned. Squirrel may be served in the same way

as rabbit.

*Southern Style Squirrel*




2 – 3 squirrels, cleaned and cut into serving size pieces
~ creole or soule food seasoning
~ flour
~ salt and pepper



Place the squirrel pieces in a crock pot and cover with water.

Cook on low for 2 – 3 hours.

Remove the meat and allow to cool enough to handle it.

Season some flour to taste with salt and pepper.

Heat some oil in cast-iron skillet.

Lightly cover the squirrel pieces with the creole seasoning.

Roll the squirrel in the flour and add to oil.

Cook over medium heat until golden brown on both sides.

Use the drippings to make gravy if desired.

*Squirrel and Onion Gravy*




2 squirrels, quartered
~ 1/2 tsp salt
~ 1/2 tsp pepper
~ flour
~ 1 medium yellow onion, sliced



Place the squirrel pieces in a pressure cooker and cover with water. Add the salt and pepper.

Cook under pressure for 10 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool.

Once cool remove the meat and dredge in flour. Save the water.

Cover the bottom of a large skillet with oil and heat.

Add the meat and brown on all sides.

When meat is browned, add enough water from the pressure cooker to cover the meat.

Add the onion and simmer over medium heat until onions are tender.

Thicken the gravy with flour or cornstarch. Adjust seasoning if needed.

Serve with rice or mashed potatoes.

*Squirrel Dumplings*


 ​

~ 3 squirrels, cut up
~ 1 egg
~ 2 cups plain flour
~ 3/4 cup broth
~ 1 teaspoon salt
~ salt and pepper

Boil squirrels in four quarts of water until tender. Remove squirrels from broth, let cool, then remove meat from bones. Set aside.

In large bowl, mix flour, egg and one teaspoon of salt with 3/4 cup of broth and roll into ball.

Strain the broth to remove any stray shot then resume boil. Return meat to boiling broth.

On a floured cutting board, use rolling pin to roll the dough ball to a thickness of 1/16 inch. Cut into 1-inch wide strips and drop strips one at a time into the boiling broth. Gently shake pot after last dumpling is added to prevent sticking.

Cook approximately 10-15 minutes until dumplings are tender. Salt and pepper to taste.

 ​


----------



## foamheart (Apr 8, 2015)

timberjet said:


> View media item 194488
> This post is gingerbear approved!


Whats for supper?


----------



## smokinx (Dec 22, 2015)

chilefarmer said:


> Couple of recipes might help. CF
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those all sound really good! I've only done squirrel fried, but I'm going to try a few of these. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## willeng (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm new to this and still learning but has anyone tried making it into a sausage?


----------



## foamheart (Jan 4, 2016)

WillEng said:


> I'm new to this and still learning but has anyone tried making it into a sausage?


I would think squirrel sausage would be like crawfish balls.........

You know how many crawfish you'd have to cut to get a mouthful?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2016)

I've not tried it but as lean as squirrel is, follow a recipe for Chicken or Rabbit sausage. Or a recipe that precooks the meat like Boudin...JJ


----------



## oberst (Jan 9, 2016)

If you get younger squirrels consider just frying them in bacon grease slowly until nicely browned.  You can do that with mature squirrels as well, they will be tougher so cook a little longer.  Squirrel is great eating; think about what they eat;  Just the best stuff in the forest.


----------



## rod g15 (Jan 9, 2016)

A lot of great ideas. Will be trying some! Thanks .


----------

